# Alternativa a nopaste?

## lsegalla

salve, cercavo una alternativa a nopaste che non mi funziona piu'

non lo trovo piu' con eix e se non ricordo male o non era piu' mantenuto o non so che problemino ci fosse (magari mi sbaglio)

l'ho installato a mano ma ottengo un errore quando lo uso, ad esempio il seguente

```
# ls|nopaste

/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/uri/generic.rb:732:in `merge': bad argument(expected URI object or URI string) (ArgumentError)

        from /usr/bin/nopaste:78:in `nopaste'

        from /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/net/http.rb:543:in `start'

        from /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/net/http.rb:440:in `start'

        from /usr/bin/nopaste:69:in `nopaste'

        from /usr/bin/nopaste:103

```

Se non ricordo male c'era una alternativa a nopaste, ma sul forum e in google non ho trovato niente....

----------

## fbcyborg

Pastebin?

----------

## Onip

```
$ eix wgetpaste

[I] app-text/wgetpaste

     Available versions:  2.13 2.14 ~2.16 {zsh-completion}

     Installed versions:  2.14(10:08:36 28/12/2009)(-zsh-completion)

     Homepage:            http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/

     Description:         Command-line interface to various pastebins
```

----------

